# Beste Zombie Filme



## KampfKeks_ (27. März 2011)

Hi Leute, 

wollt mal wissen welchen Zombie Film ihr am besten fandet.


----------



## FunBenedikt (27. März 2011)

Ich fand zombieland super weil er einfach zum tot lachen ist und mir persöhnlich sehr viel spaß gemacht hat


----------



## IconX (27. März 2011)

Sehr stark ist Zombie 3, die Szene mit dem Hühnchen ist einfach nur göttlich schwach.

Sonst 28 weeks later oder wenn man es als Zombiefilm nimmt R.E.C.


----------



## Dari (27. März 2011)

Zombieland ist Super ! aber ist mehr Komödie als Horror

und ich steh irgendwie auf die alten Zombie Filme von Mr. Romero


----------



## der_knoben (27. März 2011)

Braindead, musst dir aber aus Ösi die uncut holen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. März 2011)

Wobei Zombieland eher als Zombie Komödie durchgeht. Wie ich gelacht hab, Hammer.


----------



## zøtac (27. März 2011)

Dawn of the Dead!


----------



## FunBenedikt (27. März 2011)

Es geht doch um zombie-FILME und zombieland ist ein zombiefilm PUNKT


----------



## crah (27. März 2011)

zombieland, dawn of the dead, 28 days later

und noch "die Horde" obwohl er schelchte bewertungen gekriegt hat.


----------



## redBull87 (27. März 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Dawn of the Dead!


 
Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Tobucu (27. März 2011)

Ja Zombieland und Shaun of the Dead sind Cool
Aber nicht wirklich gruselig.


----------



## RapToX (28. März 2011)

dawn of the dead und 28 weeks later sind meine favoriten.
dead snow ist auch ganz lustig, aber weniger albern als z.b. shaun of the dead.


----------



## robbe (28. März 2011)

Die besten lustigen Zombiefilme sind definitv Schaun of the Dead und Zombieland. (Viel mehr lustige gibts ja eigentlich auch garnicht)

"Ernste" Zombiefilme gibt es sehr viele, wobei hier auch wirklich extrem viel Schrott dabei ist, zb. Day of the Dead 1 und 2, Night of the living Dead usw.
So richtig gut sind hier eigentlich nur Dawn of the Dead, 28 Days Later und 28 Weeks Later. (Wobei es bei den letzteren beiden ja eigentlich nicht um Zombies geht, sondern eher um ausgeflippte Menschen)


----------



## widder0815 (28. März 2011)

Return of The living Dead 1 und 2 sind meine nr1. (uncut versteht sich) , da ich Ü30 bin ... Der kram von Heute ist nur noch "Abklatsch" der grossen Zombie Kracher ... zb. Zombie1 (DownOfTheDead) Uncut , Zombie3 (das waren noch zeiten)


----------



## debalz (28. März 2011)

I am legend fand ich sehr gut. Ist zwar kein klassisscher Zombiefilm, aber eine schöne Spielart dieses Genres. Das Original The last man on earth ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Deadless (28. März 2011)

Na also da darf Resident Evil nicht fehlen, fand bis jetzt eigentlich alle Teile gut.
Ansonsten sowas lustiges wie Shaun of the Dead und Zombieland ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2011)

Silent Hill sollte auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## Brut (28. März 2011)

Dawn of the Death
28 Days later
I am Legend


----------



## Xutho (28. März 2011)

crah schrieb:


> zombieland, dawn of the dead, 28 days later
> 
> und noch "die Horde" obwohl er schelchte bewertungen gekriegt hat.


 
^^ Die Horde war aber auch total lustig xD zwar vom Story technischen her totaler mist aber mir gefällt immernoch der opa auf drogen und seiner axt


----------



## Ahab (28. März 2011)

Boah die Horde war ja mal richtig schlecht  Obwohl, da gabs glaub ich noch einen der war noch schlechter, aber mir fällt der Name nicht ein.  

Die üblichen Verdächtigen: Zombieland, Dawn of the Dead, Land of the Dead war auch nicht ungeil! Und klar, 28 Days/Weeks later. 

Wie es Night of the Living Dead zu solche einem enormen Kultstatus geschafft hat ist mir völlig schleierhaft.  Pionierrolle oder so...?


----------



## MasterFreak (29. März 2011)

jo so I am Legend, Resident Evil, Zombieland, Dead Snow,Doghouse, 28 Weeks Later,Alone in the Dark und Dawn of the Dead  soo^^


----------



## Abufaso (6. April 2011)

Zombieland war der Beste.


----------



## grumpich (25. April 2011)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Low (25. April 2011)

28 days/weeks


----------



## HIrNI (27. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Return of The living Dead 1 und 2 sind meine nr1. (uncut versteht sich) , da ich Ü30 bin ... Der kram von Heute ist nur noch "Abklatsch" der grossen Zombie Kracher ... zb. Zombie1 (DownOfTheDead) Uncut , Zombie3 (das waren noch zeiten)


 
seh ich genauso 

Aber 28 DAYS(nicht Weeks) ist echt sehr gut gelungen!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (29. April 2011)

Zwar kein Film aber ne amüsante Serie: The Walking Dead


----------



## Piy (1. Mai 2011)

big tits zombies!  in 3d! der hammer  

1. titten
2. zombies
3. gute kamera, aber trotzdem gewollt trashig, muss man halt mögen
4. die hauptpussy hat die stimme von kes!  sry, falls das zu nerdy is, aber ein hauch star trek in nem zombie-film?



und zombie hunter rika ist auch klasse 

nacht der lebenden loser is auch knuffig. 
gibt auch sehr lustige titel wie "zombies unter kanibalen"   bei wiki gibs ne schöne liste.


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten. Aber leider kenn ich alle schon ^^ evtl. kommen ja noch paar dazu, die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------

